# geotech question canyou please help me?



## boo (Sep 14, 2009)

i had one problem asks for calculate the net point capacity of PILE IN CLAY use EQ. Qp=Ap x Nc x Cu

i don't know how get Nc # IN solution says Nc = 9 but i couldn't find it in any books.

can you please help me?


----------



## dooolan (Sep 15, 2009)

See "3. Theoretical Point-Bearing Capacity" in Chapter 38 of CERM equation 38.10 Qp = 9*Ap*c for cohesive soils (aka clays), for "driven piles of virtually all conventional dimensions" Nc=9


----------



## boo (Sep 16, 2009)

dooolan said:


> See "3. Theoretical Point-Bearing Capacity" in Chapter 38 of CERM equation 38.10 Qp = 9*Ap*c for cohesive soils (aka clays), for "driven piles of virtually all conventional dimensions" Nc=9




thank you so much


----------

